# iCloud One et stockage 2 To en partage familial



## billboc (16 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

je souhaiterais prendre l'option iCloud 2 To pour le partager avec les membres de ma famille et souscrire à iCloud One famille

Mais je lis que l'option stockage de iCloud One est de 200Go...

Y a t-il une solution pour bénéficier des 2 mondes = iCloud On et stockage 2 To ?

Merci


----------



## billboc (16 Octobre 2021)

J'ai trouvé ma réponse !

https://communities.apple.com/fr/thread/251983733


----------



## billboc (18 Octobre 2021)

PS: savez vous si il faut désactiver les autres abonnements (type 50go, 200GO,...) pris avant de passer au partage familial ?
ou est-ce que cela est automatique ?


----------

